# Phone gets data but can't make phone calls



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I sold my old charge to someone at work and I left whatever ROM I used last (I think it was Gummy but don't remember for sure). Before I gave it to him I was able to make phone calls and access data when I put my SIM card into it. He sent the phone to his daughter who got a new SIM card and with the new SIM card it can access data but it can't make phone calls. Specifically, when you try to make a call, it goes to the same recording you'd get if you didn't have service. The VZ guy was stumped and couldn't help since the phone wasn't stock. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

Odin back to stock, then take it back in.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

